# [ 2020 ] What is Reaction Score and Trophy Points?



## Quiet Pine (Mar 15, 2020)

Under my Username, I understand the Messages number, but don't know what numbers next to these terms mean. Thanks for explaining!


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 15, 2020)

Reaction score deals with the "likes" etc. you've received in response to your posts.  If you click on your name in the blue bar at the top of the page, you can then click on "Reactions received" to review all of them.

Trophy points represent achieving certain milestones - see https://tugbbs.com/forums/help/trophies/ (you can get there via the Help link at the bottom of the page, too).

This is all a bunch of "feel good" social media stuff introduced when we went to Xenforo bulletin board software.  Personally, as an avowed curmudgeon, I think it's a bunch of malarkey, but it's all the thing these days.


----------



## bbodb1 (Mar 16, 2020)

Hmmmm.....curmudgeon...

Isn't / Aren't there trophy points for that too?


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 16, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> Hmmmm.....curmudgeon...
> 
> Isn't / Aren't there trophy points for that too?


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 16, 2020)

Makai Guy said:


> Personally, as an avowed curmudgeon, I think it's a bunch of malarkey, but it's all the thing these days.



But it's YOUR circus, and these are YOUR malarkeys. 

Dave


----------



## Old Hickory (Mar 25, 2020)

What kind of awards are for the realists?  I'm asking for my friend...


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 25, 2020)

Realists never feel good, so no "feel good" rewards.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 25, 2020)

dont make me create a feel good award =)


----------



## klpca (Mar 25, 2020)

TUGBrian said:


> dont make me create a feel good award =)


That reminds me, I've been looking for my trophy. I heard that everyone gets one. Right?


----------



## bbodb1 (Mar 25, 2020)

I do have a suggestion for another option on the like button.
Can we get an ewwwwwww option on the like button for posts like this one:



geist1223 said:


> Thank goodness for those shower heads on flexible hoses.


----------



## NiteMaire (Mar 25, 2020)

TUGBrian said:


> dont make me create a feel good award =)



Speaking of feel good awards, what about some related to:
1) high number of views for a thread - I've seen some posts with thousands of views.  Reward the OP with some points.  Could be scaled 100 views = x points, 500 = y, 1000 = z, etc.
2) high number of replies to a thread - similar to #1 above (probably lower numbers though).
3) high number of likes/reactions for a post

The "top" post in sightings/distressed has 1,146 replies and 50K views!  I think they should be rewarded.


----------



## Dryan01803 (Nov 15, 2021)

Looking for inaccurate information, see the people who have an absurd number of posts.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 15, 2021)

Oh, really?


----------



## chapjim (Nov 16, 2021)

klpca said:


> That reminds me, I've been looking for my trophy. I heard that everyone gets one. Right?



Yes, for participation.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 16, 2021)

Dryan01803 said:


> Looking for inaccurate information, see the people who have an absurd number of posts.


----------

